# Dangers of making bath bombs



## icg (Apr 13, 2017)

I wanted to know in depth of the dangers of making bath bombs. Some possible hazards I noticed were dusts (from citric acid, baking soda, cornstarch, slsa, etc), heat from mixing activated charcoal, and constant smelling of EOs and FOs. Also physically handling a bath bomb without gloves on. Epsom salt seemed quite sharp as it pierced a plastic bag it was stored in.

Do you guys wear masks while you make bath bombs? Especially those who make often at least once a week.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 13, 2017)

yikes!  What kind of products are you using?  None of that stuff is dangerous.  Citric acid is put in all kind of foods.  The only thing you might be sensitive to is the slsa, but one can always put a mask on if it worries you.

Personally I never used charcoal, so I cannot tell on that.  I use gloves, not because I am worried, but because is good sanitary practice, and if you are a girl, and have your nails done, the citric acid always damage your polish.  If you are worried about citric acid, you can use lemon juice. 

Never heard on anyone getting sick because of EOs... I guess if you sniff them, maybe something can happen?  I honestly do not know.


----------



## icg (Apr 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> yikes!  What kind of products are you using?  None of that stuff is dangerous.  Citric acid is put in all kind of foods.  The only thing you might be sensitive to is the slsa, but one can always put a mask on if it worries you.
> 
> Personally I never used charcoal, so I cannot tell on that.  I use gloves, not because I am worried, but because is good sanitary practice, and if you are a girl, and have your nails done, the citric acid always damage your polish.  If you are worried about citric acid, you can use lemon juice.
> 
> Never heard on anyone getting sick because of EOs... I guess if you sniff them, maybe something can happen?  I honestly do not know.



I don't think citric acid baking soda and that stuff is causing the dust, probably the corn starch 0_0 but then I saw an article online about the dangers of citric acid dust? Really not sure. Sometimes tea tree oil gives me a bit of a headache because it's really strong for me, but constant exposure to any strong scents might have an effect to your nose.

Really not sure about the activated charcoal though. I was really confused when my bowl got kind of hot when I mixed the charcoal with coconut oil. Maybe friction? Doesn't happen with the micas and doesn't seem to affect anything other than melting my coconut oil for me


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 13, 2017)

On the fragrances and essential oils ... always look for the data sheet, that can give you an idea.  Some people have different sensitivities.  My hubby had an allergic reaction to maple EO.  That is so depending on the person.  Noses,  I can smell things from a mile away, seriously.  You have no idea.  I had adenoids taken off years ago, and my nose became a super power.   But the FOs do not seem to bother me.

Cornstarch is more of a binding agent in the bombs. IMO helps keep them together.  Cornstarch is harmless, is even added on baby powder  ... for babies!  You can leave it out if you want.  You can make a bomb with just baking soda and citric acid.  All of the rest just enhance them.  

I personally find coconut oil super heavy.  I only use this, as I had some before, because I liked the vitamin E one on my face.  Luckily I have found it at the store for one dollar eat, and they come in E, coconut, argan, and tea tree.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 13, 2017)

I do wear a mask when I make my bathbombs with SLSA.  SLSA is extremely fine and you really don't want to breath the dust in. It's an irritant and not pleasant.  The rest, I'm not nearly concerned about.  I wear gloves when making any of my B&B products.


----------



## lsg (Apr 13, 2017)

I too take care when using SLSA as it is very light and can irritate bronchial tubes.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 13, 2017)

Mask with slsa but as soon as my powders are wet I do not need it so take off,  The title of thread is kind of misleading


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> ...None of that stuff is dangerous.  Citric acid is put in all kind of foods.  The only thing you might be sensitive to is the slsa, but one can always put a mask on if it worries you.... Never heard on anyone getting sick because of EOs...



I disagree. Citric acid and baking soda and powdered detergents are all irritants to the respiratory tract. Since bath bombs can't be made with liquid acid (lemon juice), makers must deal with citric acid powder as well as the other powdered ingredients. While citric acid is not terribly dusty, a little in the air goes a long ways to being irritating especially with the other ingredients also making their own dust. It makes a lot of sense to wear a mask and work in an area with good ventilation.

And if you don't believe EOs (and FOs) can make you sick ... you need to learn the basics before you get too far into using them.


----------



## LilyJo (Apr 13, 2017)

I make soap, bath bombs, candles etc etc and always always store my open or measured fragrances (EO and FO) in another room until I am ready.  Once anything is made and is waiting to set or cure it is placed in a cool room with the door shut.

I know that some EOs and FO make me feel sick, light headed and dizzy and so I always make everything with the windows open (even in winter) and minimise the amount of time spent inhaling fragrances.

As far as dry inredients, Ive made bath bombs without gloves and still do occassionally when i am playing rather than making something properly BUT I would never make for the business without gloves and never if I have a cut or a slightly sore hand. Citric Acid is horrible on your hands and can really sting - I find any salts or acids really dry my hands.

I dont use SLSA but everything I have read or watched always recommends wearing a mask as the dust is so fine.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's my article on choosing a respirator -- https://classicbells.com/soap/respirator.html


----------



## icg (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'll look into getting a proper respirator/mask soon for bath bombs and anything else I'll make in the future.


----------



## TandCC (Apr 17, 2017)

It is allergy season already so my system is already in alert mode. I made my first bath bombs last night...followed by a dose of allergy meds...will be wearing a mask from now on.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 24, 2017)

do you slsa in your bb?  if not you do not need the respirator mask is enough


----------

